# Rut Notification - Are they chasing yet ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thought I would start this thread, since most of us could benefit from it.

Please share (whether you see it or hear from a reliable source) when the bucks have started chasing does.
Please include the State and County

Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I gave up on trying to figure out the rut in N. Okaloosa County several years back. There was a time I felt good about the last week of January being hot.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

The last three years, I have seen chasing and heard grunting bucks the last few days of the season, as late as February 14th. I thiink it will start around January 20, and run through the end of February in Escambia County, FL.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

One guy in our lease up in Covington county had one chasing the other day. Another guy had a small 6 come out on the plot and start rubbing a small pine and made a couple of scrapes. I'll be up there Monday and Tuesday, I'll let y'all know what I see.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The deer I shot a couple days ago came literally running(galloping) to the sound of my climber(rattle).... I had not been in the stand 30 seconds... I was still pulling up my gun when he started running towards me... he stopped at the Tinks at 7 steps...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> The deer I shot a couple days ago came literally running(galloping) to the sound of my climber(rattle).... I had not been in the stand 30 seconds... I was still pulling up my gun when he started running towards me... he stopped at the Tinks at 7 steps...


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dang Espo, that got me jacked up just hearing you tell it.
Somebody pass me a glycerin tablet.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

espo16 said:


> The deer I shot a couple days ago came literally running(galloping) to the sound of my climber(rattle).... I had not been in the stand 30 seconds... I was still pulling up my gun when he started running towards me... he stopped at the Tinks at 7 steps...


 I had that happen to me many, many years ago in Alabama. As soon as I stopped climbing in one of those old load climbers two bucks appeared out of no where.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

I have not seen a racked buck this season while in the stand. The only bucks I have seen are on camera after dark. Last season I shot a 7 pt on January 5 that was following a group of does and I pulled him away with a grunt call and harvested him. He has bark residue on his antlers from rubbing. On February 2 I called in an 8 pt that was also pushing a group of does. He busted me that morning and then the next weekend I called him in again. He came in hot and I was able to harvest him.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Santa Rosa County....I've seen several racked bucks out cruising as early as 4:20pm through a 2 year old clear cut...all were moving with a purpose and heads down low. Not stopping to browse, but only slowing down to work scrape lines. Have not seen any chasing does as of yet.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*L.A. Rut*

Anybody seeing sign of the rut in lower Alabama ?
I usually see it around MLK weekend, but last year they started a week earlier.


Please post up if you see it !


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Was at my lease in Covington county the other day and saw lots of fresh scrapes and rubs. Didn't see anything chasing though


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Multiple younger bucks pushing does around last weekend in Clarke county, near coffeeville. Got game cam pics of a mature buck chasing does from last week.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

In the last week on camera, I've had 2 bucks fighting (8 pt and a screwey spike?) and the 8 I've had on camera a few times with his nose wayyyyy up in the air sniffing fer some loving!


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've found a few rubs at my lease and the pines are tore up with scrapes. Lease is up in Lynn Haven/Bay county area...another guy on the lease shot a 6 pt last weekend that came out after a doe..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Anybody seeing sign of the rut in lower Alabama ?
> I usually see it around MLK weekend, but last year they started a week earlier.
> 
> Please post up if you see it !


When is MLK day?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> When is MLK day?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Normally around January 15th, but this year it falls on the 20th.
I'll be in the woods by the 15th, if not before.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Escambia - Shot a doe on New Years eve already in heat...shot one Sunday that was not...


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Hunted and scouted all day yesterday in NW Escambia county. Saw a few fresh scrapes but nothing chasing.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

aint seen no chasing but this eve for the first time ever i saw two bucks locking horns in BW. it was at last possible light n i couldnt count points but one had some respectable mass on his head, the other not so much. sure beats the big goose egg ive been seein all season thus far. :thumbup: i turn 30 tomorrow maybe ill get lucky for my b-day


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

I had 2 bucks fighting Sunday evening in Crenshaw County Al. I was setting over a fresh scrape and rub line. No chasing has been seen on club we usually see more chasing the last 10 days of January. We did not get the 10 day extension so I hope we have an early RUT...


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a couple young spikes chasing does all over the field yesterday....Also found a few rubs and scrapes. Not quite time, but getting close.

Scoots


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I have seen a lot of active scrapes now but no sign of chasing yet in Escambia county Al.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Nothing in south mobile county.


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

Get off the internet and get in the woods... just saying


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Haven't seen any chasing does, but the bucks are definitely getting jacked up. Last weekend I saw two decent bucks fighting in the edge of the woods throught the trees. That afternoon I have a small 4-point and a small 6-point fight about 80 yards from the shooting house. The 4 point was in the field and as soon as he saw the 6 pointer, he rushed right at him snorting all the way with the hair on his back standing straight up. These were not the same bucks from earlier. I'm hearing more grunting than usual and seeing a lot of scrapes. I'm hunting in Dallas/Lowndes Counties on private land.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Had a spike and a doe at the same time behind the house tonight. He showed no interest in the doe.....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in the Montgomery area, and just saw a shooter buck out the kitchen window (18" 8pt.) at 9:15 this morning. He stopped to sniff the ground, then raised his head and did the lip curl.

I rattled up four young bucks this weekend on three attempts without a downwind shooter. I (the rattler) normally never see the bucks come in, but they were pretty aggressive last couple of days. One four point came in with his ears laid back. Didn't want to leave even after he saw me.

I'm saying it's on up here. Go often and stay in the woods as long as you can stand it.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I'm in the Montgomery area, and just saw a shooter buck out the kitchen window (18" 8pt.) at 9:15 this morning. He stopped to sniff the ground, then raised his head and did the lip curl.
> 
> I rattled up four young bucks this weekend on three attempts without a downwind shooter. I (the rattler) normally never see the bucks come in, but they were pretty aggressive last couple of days. One four point came in with his ears laid back. Didn't want to leave even after he saw me.
> 
> I'm saying it's on up here. Go often and stay in the woods as long as you can stand it.


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bodupp,
Great news.
Are you near the Montgomery/Pike County line ? We're east of 231 and about 15 miles north of Troy. :yes:
Headed up day after tomorrow.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bodupp,
> Great news.
> Are you near the Montgomery/Pike County line ? We're east of 231 and about 15 miles north of Troy. :yes:
> Headed up day after tomorrow.


My house is in the Pike road area, and I hunt about 15 miles southeast of the house on the Montgomery/Bullock Co. line. Not too far from you.

Lots of stuff lining up today - two days before full moon, front moving in, mid January, ...etc. The lull be over homies.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> The lull be over homies.


Lol


----------



## JackieBrown (Dec 2, 2013)

NorthSanta Rosa...this morning lots of does moving ahead of the rain. They moved up until 10 am. Didn't see any bucks. I did see several running tracks on the road... Could be some chasing starting.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Over in in South Jackson County MS (Pascagoula), I seen 3 bucks this morning running does ! 1 8 pt a fork horn and a spike, they didnt have a care in the world as I parked and watched them from 8-845. Seen a total of 15 deer, usually lucky to see 1 deer any given morning here, they are on the move this morning ! I will for sure be up the river tommorow !


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I shot another cow horn this morning that was chasing three does - Escambia County


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yeah it's on in georgianna alabama


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My bucks are fighting on my cameras. Smaller bucks are chasing the does all over the place too.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

It's on in Pike and Montgomery County Alabama.
I heard more shots yesterday morning than I have heard hunting Alabama since '89.
My son Matt grunted in a bristled up badazz 210 pound cull buck yesterday afternoon.
Call in sick, call in dead, but get in the woods !


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Not much sign in Georgiana. Still plenty of bucks but not much scraping and not much following does.....same in evergreen. I killed one yesterday that had no bark in his bases and barely stain tarsels....tony


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Hyco I'm in georgianna and have already shot 2, both chasing hard, for the 2 days I was there I seen 7 bucks chasing does


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

emerald ghost said:


> it's on in pike and montgomery county alabama.
> I heard more shots yesterday morning than i have heard hunting alabama since '89.
> My son matt grunted in a bristled up badazz 210 pound cull buck yesterday afternoon.
> Call in sick, call in dead, but get in the woods !


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Should be that time of year!! Good luck evryone


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd say if you were seeing fresh scrapes and all of a sudden not seeing any thats been freshened up recently, the bucks are busy looking for does in estrous and not worried about scrapes. This would be the time to hunt ! :thumbup:


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

JUST had a nice 16" 7 or 8 pt chase a doe across an old log landing and cross the road in front of me. We've begun seeing scrapes the last week or so. 

I'm in Conecuh county near Bellville (south and west of Evergreen about 7-8 miles). 

Got my blood pumping.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Very few shots today, warmed up.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would think it is ON right now based on years of experience but I am done hunting for the year.
these were taken in Jones swamp back in the day off Gulf Beach Hwy
between Jan 10th - 20th and these guys were running around like they didn't have a care in the world in broad daylight.

I always got ether the finger or thumb from people in cars bringing them home on the old Honda


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

HisName said:


> I would think it is ON right now based on years of experience but I am done hunting for the year.
> these were taken in Jones swamp back in the day off Gulf Beach Hwy
> between Jan 10th - 20th and these guys were running around like they didn't have a care in the world in broad daylight.
> 
> I always got ether the finger or thumb from people in cars bringing them home on the old Honda


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

HisName said:


> I would think it is ON right now based on years of experience but I am done hunting for the year.
> these were taken in Jones swamp back in the day off Gulf Beach Hwy
> between Jan 10th - 20th and these guys were running around like they didn't have a care in the world in broad daylight.
> 
> I always got ether the finger or thumb from people in cars bringing them home on the old Honda


 
Have spent many an hour in Jones swamp back in 93.94.95, never killed a thing ! lol, seen a couple bucks one night in there when we were 'mud riding' and I commenced to spening every hour I could trying to kill em . I remember seeing a black kid there all the time bowhunting that went to Escambia high school and remember thinking to myself "that dude must really know some $hit to be bowhunting Jones swamp" actually seen him dragging a bow killed doe out one evening. Wish i could remember his name. . . .

cool old pic !


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Have spent many an hour in Jones swamp back in 93.94.95, never killed a thing ! lol, seen a couple bucks one night in there when we were 'mud riding' and I commenced to spening every hour I could trying to kill em . I remember seeing a black kid there all the time bowhunting that went to Escambia high school and remember thinking to myself "that dude must really know some $hit to be bowhunting Jones swamp" actually seen him dragging a bow killed doe out one evening. Wish i could remember his name. . . .
> 
> cool old pic !


That was me!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

espo16 said:


> That was me!!!!


 seriously? what is your name? This is Bryan Sullivan


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:w00t::w00t:Bryan Sullivan!!!What's going on Brother????:w00t::w00t:

Just kidding man... that wasn't me.... I'm sorry if I tricked you:innocent::innocent::innocent:...

I hope I jousted the good memories....The name is Val... Check out my band... WhoFarted? :band:... We have the best drummer and lead vocalist around... We got a big gig mid week going into the weekend at Club Ruttin' Hutton...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

espo16 said:


> :w00t::w00t:Bryan Sullivan!!!What's going on Brother????:w00t::w00t:
> 
> Just kidding man... that wasn't me.... I'm sorry if I tricked you:innocent::innocent::innocent:...
> 
> I hope I jousted the good memories....The name is Val... Check out my band... WhoFarted? :band:... We have the best drummer and lead vocalist around... We got a big gig mid week going into the weekend at Club Ruttin' Hutton...


Bwahahaha, I figured you were BS'n me !


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude that is money right there. You ever smelled burning hair on your pipes? Now that it's been closed down for a while i've seen some monsters lurking around.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The old lady called me one day last season... She was headed to McDonalds acroos the street from Jones...On her way back to work she saw a nice lil buck on the side of the road... 
"Hey, I think someone just hit a deer..."
"OK....and?"
"No... like just now..." 
"How you figure that?"
"Ummm.... because it wasnt there ten minutes ago asshole..."
"OK... I'm on my way.."

He sho nuff ate good...


----------

